# Fire hydrant/wash out.



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dose anyone get there water this way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Not cheap by time you have paid for the standpipe hire (just short of £50 a week ... 
And £1.30 a cubic metre for water plus £300 deposit on standpipe in Yorkshire waters area)


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That is a bit much. Looks like I’ll have to get it from work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Mightyduk1 said:


> That is a bit much. Looks like I’ll have to get it from work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you think it would be free when there is a utility company involved?? 

Hook up from a lamp post?? Lol


----------



## Malco (Jan 7, 2018)

*Standpipe*

Think i have seen standpipes for sale on the bay. My father worked for the water authorities so just possible there is one here some were but most Hydrants that are easy to find are were you would be seen so is that really what you want ?. Steam traction engines going to a rally carry them often but i am not sure of the rights and wrongs of it.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 7, 2018)

Mightyduk1 said:


> Dose anyone get there water this way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Whats wrong with your own tap?


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Malco said:


> Think i have seen standpipes for sale on the bay. My father worked for the water authorities so just possible there is one here some were but most Hydrants that are easy to find are were you would be seen so is that really what you want ?. Steam traction engines going to a rally carry them often but i am not sure of the rights and wrongs of it.



As far as the steam guys are concerned 

I understand that NET (national traction engine trust) 
Have worked long and hard to get a scheme in place to allow extraction under calm network training.... Avoiding conflict and fear of prosecution for illegal extraction. 

Maybe something for those wanting free water to get together and, campaign for?


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> As far as the steam guys are concerned
> 
> I understand that NET (national traction engine trust)
> Have worked long and hard to get a scheme in place to allow extraction under calm network training.... Avoiding conflict and fear of prosecution for illegal extraction.
> ...




Why should campers get free water when everyone else has to pay for it ?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 7, 2018)

Properly on a water meter. He seems full of bright ideas.

Alf




delicagirl said:


> Whats wrong with your own tap?


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Why should campers get free water when everyone else has to pay for it ?



It's just the way 'some' folks roll..... 

I'm happy with my two 4 litre bottles of spring water bought from local super market and topped up when we stop at a camp site or return home.... 
Till the handles drop off... 
By which time it's usually time to replace the bottles with new ones anyway.


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Interesting views. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrow (Jan 7, 2018)

Wildcampers doing this are liable to upset the water companies.

Campers do not need to make more enemies.


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

harrow said:


> Wildcampers doing this are liable to upset the water companies.
> 
> Campers do not need to make more enemies.



I don’t have any enemies! Do you? Maybe we can help!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 7, 2018)

[h=2]Know the law and don’t break it![/h]It is illegal to use a fire hydrant to obtain water for purposes other than fire fighting, unless authorised by the water authority or other person to whom the hydrant belongs. Unauthorised access to the hydrant pit is not allowed. Persons found to be using fire hydrants without the appropriate authorisation are liable to prosecution.
A person commits an offence if he/she damages or obstructs a fire hydrant and may also be liable to prosecution.
Please contact the fire hydrant Officer if you are concerned a hydrant is being used illegally.
[h=2]Think before you park[/h]In the event of fire, it can be paramount that firefighters have access to water supplies quickly. Obstruction of fire hydrants, particularly inconsiderate parking could place the lives of you, your family and your neighbours at risk. 
A person commits an offence if he/she damages or obstructs a fire hydrant and may also be liable to prosecution.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2018)

We dont pay for water here as its on our rates bill from about 1963,they were trying to roll it out until folk reminded them of this and ask will we then be getting a rebait or reduction,everything went very qt after that in stormont.:lol-053:


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> [h=2]Know the law and don’t break it![/h]It is illegal to use a fire hydrant to obtain water for purposes other than fire fighting, unless authorised by the water authority or other person to whom the hydrant belongs. Unauthorised access to the hydrant pit is not allowed. Persons found to be using fire hydrants without the appropriate authorisation are liable to prosecution.
> A person commits an offence if he/she damages or obstructs a fire hydrant and may also be liable to prosecution.
> Please contact the fire hydrant Officer if you are concerned a hydrant is being used illegally.
> [h=2]Think before you park[/h]In the event of fire, it can be paramount that firefighters have access to water supplies quickly. Obstruction of fire hydrants, particularly inconsiderate parking could place the lives of you, your family and your neighbours at risk.
> A person commits an offence if he/she damages or obstructs a fire hydrant and may also be liable to prosecution.



The OP wasn't on about fire hydrants.....


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone know the law on washouts? (Marked WO). Looks  like a service valve (marked SV), or fire hydrant (marked FH). 
I think it a big fine, but can’t find anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> The OP wasn't on about fire hydrants.....




The OP.      Fire hydrant/wash out. 

Looks very much like he is referring to Fire Hydrants and Washout Hydrants to me.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> The OP.      Fire hydrant/wash out.
> 
> Looks very much like he is referring to Fire Hydrants and Washout Hydrants to me.




My mistake....
 I only noticed the, W/O part.... 

Frankly you'd have to be slightly mad to consider using a fire hydrant.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> My mistake....
> I only noticed the, W/O part....
> Frankly you'd have to be slightly mad to consider using a fire hydrant.



Plenty of travellers do. But lets see them get prosecuted. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 7, 2018)

Mightyduk1 said:


> Anyone know the law on washouts? (Marked WO). Looks  like a service valve (marked SV), or fire hydrant (marked FH).
> I think it a big fine, but can’t find anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Max fine £1000 for each offence.


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Why can you buy them brand new if you can’t use them? You can get them everywhere with no meter attached. Who uses these things? That’s why I asked. and I can still find no law on the washout part of the question. Any ideas welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Water Services | Nationwide Hydrant and Temporary Standpipe Hire Specialists


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Water Services | Nationwide Hydrant and Temporary Standpipe Hire Specialists



That is a site trying to sell me something. The water boards are companies, the don’t make the laws. (I also believe that site is for the use of businesses, not public use).

But that give me a new phrase to google. 
Thanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

You're determined I'll give you that....

Standpipe hire


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Max fine £1000 for each offence.



Thanks. Thought it was a fine. 
A civil matter? Not criminal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2018)

Hydrant misuse | Water quality | My Supply | Severn Trent Water

I'm not sure criminal/civil is really the point.....
its still pretty much theft and ends up painting the motorhome/campervan community with a fairly dirty brush. 

Or perhaps you aren't too bothered at that....


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Hydrant misuse | Water quality | My Supply | Severn Trent Water
> 
> I'm not sure criminal/civil is really the point.....
> its still pretty much theft and ends up painting the motorhome/campervan community with a fairly dirty brush.
> ...



My original question was pretty simple!!
I have never once said I would do it!!!
I was asking questions....

I’d like to reply more, but It wouldn’t be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 7, 2018)

Mightyduk1 said:


> Thanks. Thought it was a fine.
> A civil matter? Not criminal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It would be against the Water Industry act 1991.  So would be a criminal offence.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 7, 2018)

In reply to the original question... No and never will.
They are clearly marked as Fire Hydrants/Washouts and that is their sole purpose in life and tested regurlarly to make sure they will perform as such.
Never challenged anyone filling from a FH/WO because I've never seen it.
I don't park in disabled bays either.


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just found this on water act 2003......


Rights to abstract small quantities

(1)The restriction on abstraction shall not apply to any abstraction of a quantity of water not exceeding twenty cubic metres in any period of twenty-four hours, if the abstraction does not form part of a continuous operation, or of a series of operations, by which a quantity of water which, in aggregate, is more than twenty cubic metres is abstracted during the period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 8, 2018)

Never used one and never seen a MH using one.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2018)

Mightyduk1 said:


> Just found this on water act 2003......
> 
> 
> Rights to abstract small quantities
> ...



It is no good cherry picking one paragraph from a whole act. I think you will find that relates to such as farmers and landowners abstracting from wells, rivers, lakes and boreholes etc. not tapping into the mains in the street.

Ring your local water authority and ask them.


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> It is no good cherry picking one paragraph from a whole act. I think you will find that relates to such as farmers and landowners abstracting from wells, rivers, lakes and boreholes etc. not tapping into the mains in the street.
> 
> Ring your local water authority and ask them.



Did you have a read? I got halfway and thought it’s not worth it. So after all that the answer is no one uses hydrants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2018)

Seems to me this Lemon Squeezer is a Bengal Lancer regarding his Ten Furlongs.

Alf





Mightyduk1 said:


> Did you have a read? I got halfway and thought it’s not worth it. So after all that the answer is no one uses hydrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2018)

Alf said:


> Seems to me this Lemon Squeezer is a Bengal Lancer regarding his Ten Furlongs.
> 
> Alf




I take it that's cockney and not Urban Dictionary Alf. :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 12, 2018)

Radio 4 did a piece on this in the last few days -  it is illegal to use unauthorised hydrants to extract water.  Prosecutions are being increased fairly quickly as in some parts of the country many large companies are now stealing water.    Unauthorised hydrants stir up silt and sediment which causes discoloration of the water and the water companies may  have to provide bottled water for its legitimate customers.   It is possible to legally use a hydrant but only with permission, and a bill, from the local water company.

so i suggest that from a WC point of view its a non starter to get water in this way.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 12, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Did you think it would be free when there is a utility company involved??
> 
> Hook up from a lamp post?? Lol


  I never really thought of that one , I have a triangle  utility key as well as a set of jumper leads, with clamps.


----------



## harrow (Jan 12, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I never really thought of that one , I have a triangle  utility key as well as a set of jumper leads, with clamps.



It's been done before, 

but I don't know what size fuse they put in the lighting pillar ?

:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 12, 2018)

harrow said:


> It's been done before,
> 
> but I don't know what size fuse they put in the lighting pillar ?
> 
> :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:



Back in a past life.... 
Working for a firm that emptied the cash boxes from BT telephone boxes.... 
Rocked up to a payphone in 'little Pakistan' (Ashton on ribble in Preston) 
To find an extension lead plugged into the engineers power supply (behind lower panel in the phone box) running into the nearby house........


----------



## izwozral (Jan 12, 2018)

Lidl are selling freeze dried water next Thursday. Bargain at £2.99 for 25 litres.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 12, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Lidl are selling freeze dried water next Thursday. Bargain at £2.99 for 25 litres.




so would this be dried ice izzy ???


----------



## izwozral (Jan 12, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> so would this be dried ice izzy ???



Yes sweet cheeks, just add water and hey presto, you have....erm.....water!


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 12, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Yes sweet cheeks, just add water and hey presto, you have....erm.....water!




sounds like OP might find it cheaper to just use his kitchen tap .....


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Yes sweet cheeks, just add water and hey presto, you have....erm.....water!


Is it OK to get the water for this dried ice from a fire hydrant?



just curious


----------



## izwozral (Jan 12, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Is it OK to get the water for this dried ice from a fire hydrant?
> 
> 
> 
> just curious



You are only allowed to extract 15" of water from a fire hydrant on Monday to Friday. At weekends it is 20" or 4lb 3oz but only between the hours of 12 midnight and 24:00 hours.

Hope this clarifies matter.

If not, please contact H.Tuo {service manager] @ Water Works, Flood Street, Riverside, Southsea.


----------



## harrow (Jan 25, 2018)

*Ex-detectives hired to tackle water theft crime wave*

*Ex-detectives hired to tackle water theft crime wave

The team took cleaning firm Hydro Cleansing to court in December for illegally connecting standpipes to the network.

The company was ordered to pay fines and costs totally almost £15,000 for 18 offences in Reading and Croydon.*

England's biggest water company has hired a team of former detectives to catch thieves digging up roads and stealing water from its pipes.

Thames Water says unauthorised connections have "skyrocketed" from 33 in 2011 to 734 in 2017.

In 2017, the regulator fined the firm £8.55m for its "unacceptable" failure to meet it leakage reduction targets.

With unaccounted-for water classed as leakage, it hopes the crackdown will help reduce the 26% it loses each year.

The company said reducing the amount of water lost is a "top priority" and described its new investigations team "an important step forward" to reduce leakage in end-of-year performance tables.

Headquartered in Reading, Berkshire, Thames Water serves 15 million customers and boasts its tap water quality "is amongst the best in the world".

Now its team of investigators are patrolling the Thames Valley and London to catch the criminals helping themselves to that water for free.

Leading the team is ex-detective Stuart Orchard who said: "We're not out to get people, but it's against the law to dig up the road, find our water mains and illegally connect to our network.

"Thousands of litres of drinking water are lost every day. Therefore, to help protect water supplies for future generations and gain a greater control of our network, it's vitally important we find and stop the people doing this."

The team took cleaning firm Hydro Cleansing to court in December for illegally connecting standpipes to the network.

The company was ordered to pay fines and costs totally almost £15,000 for 18 offences in Reading and Croydon.

Ex-detectives hired to tackle water theft crime wave - BBC News


----------



## r4dent (Jan 25, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Lidl are selling freeze dried water next Thursday. Bargain at £2.99 for 25 litres.



Not to be outdone Tesco are offering dehydrated water soon, the expected price is 60p a can


----------



## winks (Jan 25, 2018)

izwozral said:


> You are only allowed to extract 15" of water from a fire hydrant on Monday to Friday. At weekends it is 20" or 4lb 3oz but only between the hours of 12 midnight and 24:00 hours.
> 
> Hope this clarifies matter.
> 
> If not, please contact H.Tuo {service manager] @ Water Works, Flood Street, Riverside, Southsea.



Now, stranger than truth young Ral, in the days of N.W.W.A ( the water board to you and I), two of the head type honchoes were called Mr Duckling and Mr Pitcher. I kid you not. It's called 'Nominative determination' by the way.

In a former life as a cabler with B.T. we used to have a gulley sucker machine turn up on site to desilt duct ways and manholes etc. They used to fill up from hydrants all the time and never had a permit. Just filled up in out of the way places, couple of thousand litres at a time.

Cheers

H


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 25, 2018)

*Water Crime*

Check this link they are looking for you

Alf

Ex-detectives hired to tackle water theft crime wave - BBC News


----------

